# Planting a tiny tank



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Before anyone gets angry at the tank size, this is a fish at my daughter's school, and I can't do anything about the it. I've done my best to educate the powers that be about fish care, and I wrote a negative review about animal care in the annual survey.

Is there a plant small enough to plant in a .5 gallon tank with low lighting? I have some cryptocoryne that I could plant in there, but online says it gets tall. I want to give him something to help suck up ammonia and help the water quality since it isn't cleaned often. Something that stays 3" or shorter and requires minimal care would be ideal. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Marimo balls! And Java Fern Tropica usually stays small/can be trimmed. Anubias Nana and Nana var. Petite on a tiny piece of driftwood would be cute! Java Moss is great either floating or also on driftwood.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I thought about the anubias nana but was afraid they'd cover the rhizome. Next a good one is available, I may get it and tie it to something for the .5 gallon tank. I feel so bad for the fish -- he's been in that tank for 4 years! 

I may give the cryptocoryne to a different classroom in the school since their fish is in a 1 gallon.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a planted .75 gallon cube (working on getting a bigger one maybe gonna keep this one for qt and hospital purposes) and right now in it I have an amazon sword and what looks like a couple micro swords and a marimo ball from petsmart with fluval shrimp stratum as substrate.

With the amazon sword, I trimmed off the stalks that were coming too far out of the water and left the ones that fit in the tank. I find that I can kinda bend and curl the leaves against the glass to force it to fit. New shorter stalks are sprouting on it everyday even though the only light the tank gets is a few hours of desk light but.... i would not recommend for a small tank. It seems to have improved my tiny tank's water quality by leaps and bounds but having to trim it so often is annoying.

The micro swords seem to work great because they're like grass and you can simply bury the root. I tried java ferns but the ones I got from petsmart were already dead because they had buried the rhizome and let it rot. Marimos seem to be ideal for bowls because of their small slow-growing size. Also, I can't confirm this from experience but I hear the more popular floating plants are great at sucking up ammonia.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I ended up putting the cryptocoryne in there. It gets low light, and the fish seems to like it. Without fertilizer (other than being in a tiny, dirty tank), it seems to be staying small for now.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

crypt petchii stays small in fully submersed conditions. A small piece of hornwort would work, but would likely need to be trimmed regularly. 
+1 on the nana petite, very cute plant and stays very small


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My male really likes his anubias nana, and I wish I could get one for the classroom tank! They don't really know how to take care of fish, and I just chose the plant that was the least picky about planting. Their fish seems to like it, and I'm hoping it helps with the ammonia at least a little!


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

I think I've heard that duckweed is really good at sucking up ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. It's a pain to get rid of once you have it, but it should do well even in a small tank.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I have nothing to add, but I just have to say; Sadist, I think this is a really nice thing you are doing for this fish! You are being a great parent teaching your child the value of a life, no matter how small


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you! I feel so bad for the little guy in his tiny tank! The teacher says my kid is the only one who seems to notice it, and it's cooperate policy to have a classroom pet. They picked bettas because they're advertised as low care. I really wish they had chosen mice or something because at least they'd clean the cage more often to keep the smell down. Of course, the mouse wouldn't get the attention it needs, either.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

That is just so sad! I think that if they have that policy then the pet should at least be well looked after :S 

I am glad your child is taking after you in good responsible animal care tho! Even tho the other children remain ignorant...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's the school keeping them ignorant, too. The director told me it was too disruptive to them when I was cleaning the water every day and letting them help. It was a bit hectic, and I was going to find a way to make everyone take turns on different days instead of everyone take a turn every day. The school called the pet store and took the clerk's word that once a week was enough cleaning.  The only way I could possibly convince them to clean more often would be to buy a test kit and show them how terrible the water quality is, and I can't afford that.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

That really is too bad! I think it would be a good thing to learn the kids, that even a small fish needs care! I really hope the plant you gave him will help!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Going to write a book and post it to Amazon. "The truth about Betta's" what the pet store don't know will hurt them. :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You could just buy the test strips for that purpose. They aren't as inaccurate as people believe they are. It's only when they sit in the tube for a very long time past their shelf life that they can become inaccurate. It's more they aren't as detailed as liquid testing kits, but for the purpose of just showing how much ammonia is in there, they're very sufficient and a cheaper option.

Also, Crypts need to be planted and provided with root tabs, so if you really wanted something truly undemanding then you should get a java fern or anubias instead. Neither of these plants will really help with the ammonia initially as they're slow growers, over time it will help but if you want fast results then I'd look into Frog-Bit or duckweed as they don't need a direct light source exactly and will soak up ammonia much better without needing extra care.

There are different types of feeders; root feeders that take in nutrients from their roots (swords, crypts, carpet plants) and water column feeders take in from their leaves primarily (stem plants). Both these types do a bit of each but primarily the other (root feeders take primarily from roots and need root tabs/soil but they do take in a little from the water column too and vice versa). So the only true one that will take directly and only from the water column are the floaters, those are the ones that are real ammonia busters as they don't feed from the substrate like crypts would do.

I realize you already have the crypt in there but just for future knowledge 

EDIT: oh! Forgot to say that be ware of the plant dying too, that will only cause the problem to be worse!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've kept an eye on it, and so far it's still doing well. I'm sure they'll throw it out when the fish dies. He has been slightly more lively and even blew a few bubble nests around the silk plant I bought him a while back. I was super surprised since he's 4+ years old!

I'll look into the strips. I haven't seen any floating plants at the pet stores, but I'll keep an eye out for them. I've love to help the little guy out!


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Sadist, you can pm me if you want. You are in TN very close to me so I would be willing to send a small selection of floaters, hornwort, anubias nana petite. Shipping them first class would be cheap probably less than $3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I'll think about it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I noticed today that he has dropsy  I don't know how long he'll live or how long they wait after one dies to get another. I did send them a link on tank sanitation. I'll wait on getting more plants for the classroom pet.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

an Anubias, Petite Nana or a Crypt Parva would both be great choices.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh no! I am so sorry to read that the fish has dropsy  
Be glad you enriched his enviroment for the time he had left :')


----------

